# Preparing



## Woodman1 (Jun 17, 2005)

Just bought:

2 cases of Bush's Beans
20 large foil pans and lids
20 small foil pans and lids
24 cans of Rotel tomatoes and chiles
20 lbs Brown Sugar
Ordered 18 butts
50 lbs of Chicken thighs

I have about 3 gallons of sauce cooking on the stove in one of my 24 qt stock pots. I will be cooking three weekends in a row starting next Friday. I'll need the same amount of meet the following week. Chicken out/ brisket in the following week!Going to be some fun!! :!:


----------



## txpgapro (Jun 17, 2005)

You're turning into a professional caterer huh?


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 17, 2005)

I've gotta pay for the truck and the pit somehow!


----------



## txpgapro (Jun 17, 2005)

At least you not paying for any more green fees.  I just drove over to Clifton to check out the cook-off.  I'm done!  Now I really got to get me a mobile pit.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 17, 2005)

Can you make me a 1/2 gallon of the sauce and I'll pic it up tomorrow afternoon? :!:


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm getting free golf because I feed em BBQ! I shot a career best 38 on the backside last Sunday! (46 on the front though  ) Wood Tiger


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 17, 2005)

So what about my sauce Woodie?? :!:


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 17, 2005)

Oh? Yeah ! ......Ha Ha.......That's a good one Greg :!:


----------



## txpgapro (Jun 17, 2005)

Woodman, You try BBQinFLA  baked bean receipe?  Man they are awesome!  What about my BBQ & mop sauce?  It's on the thick and sweet side with a little mexican kick.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 18, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Oh? Yeah ! ......Ha Ha.......That's a good one Greg :!:



Damn StingyWood give the brotha a little sauce!  :bow:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 18, 2005)

How do you like the new truck Woody?  What kind of gas mileage are you getting?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 18, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Just bought:
> 
> 2 cases of Bush's Beans
> 20 large foil pans and lids
> ...



Have you considered putting a drive through window at your house? :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 18, 2005)

txpgapro said:
			
		

> Woodman, You try BBQinFLA  baked bean receipe?  Man they are awesome!  What about my BBQ & mop sauce?  It's on the thick and sweet side with a little mexican kick.



where is that recipe?  is it listed in our sides section?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 18, 2005)

Woody: Do you have a contract for the customers sign on delivery? Just wondering because I just had a episode with a customer. I was prepared. My contract states that at drop offs the sides and meat is temped and the customer acknowledges that the food is hot and sides are cold to specific temp. ranges stated on the contract. Here is where the customer flipped. It's 65 out and raining. They have Mac, tater salad, Beans and pulled pork for 250 people. They say to me " I cant keep all this food hot or cold" They didn't want to pay the $150.00 for the on site in the first place. So guess what? Now there going to pay $35.00 every hour I'm there. (its in the contract and signed) Just a little heads up for you. Get it all in a contract. That way if you end up in court you have it in black and white. I keep the original for myself and give a copy to the customer. They can't fudge any thing on the copy then because you have a ink sighed filled out copy! I hate a-hole caters like this. Keep your fingers crossed I get paid. Hope I don't have to call the cops.   Been there, Done that


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 18, 2005)

Kloset, getting about 15 city mpg! 

Pigs, I cook everything on site. This is really a part time dalliance for me! I have a contract, but it does not specify temps as I am responsible for cooking, holding, and serving. I do not have a kitchen, so I go on a "per job" basis with the health dept. The catch is, all food has to be prepared on site. In Ohio, you need a permit if the individuals are paying a fee for the meal as in a class reunion, bowling banquet, etc. If one individual , or entity, is picking up the tab alone you do not need any permit, as in a grad party or company picnic. You can also do a one day , or "duration of event" permit for vending and selling direct to the public. So, I cannot deliver pre=prepared food to an event (legally!)


----------



## DaleP (Jun 19, 2005)

What happens to all of the leftovers? 
Always have wondered about that one.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 19, 2005)

Ask Greg! :grin:


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 19, 2005)

Kloset, took the words right out of my mouth.  Greg, still eating leftovers I suppose?  Man, that was a lot of food.  Next time we need more drinking and less seriousness.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 19, 2005)

I'll second that Bubba!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 19, 2005)

Leftovers get pitched! I cannot be responsible for the guy who puts 20 chicken thighs in his trunk and goes back to the party only to remember the next morning that they are in his trunk!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 19, 2005)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Kloset, took the words right out of my mouth.  Greg, still eating leftovers I suppose?  Man, that was a lot of food.  Next time we need more drinking and less seriousness.



A fair amount was perveyed to the locals but I am still eating my share...FoodSavered that is! :!:


----------

